# Reining Mare due...last week



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Um. Tiff, I love her. Such a pretty refined head! Got more pics??


----------



## Chilly (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! I can't say with words how beautiful this horse is. I so rarely post but she is stunning. 

Chilly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Subbing. I read that over 60% mares That are in foal do not have the foal until after 355. So normal could be 330-365. Hope you get a healthy baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If you get a colt... you have to call him Inigo Montoya. OK? Or something from the famous line in Princess Bride.

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."

She is just lovely, her baby will be gorgeous.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Subbing. I read that over 60% mares That are in foal do not have the foal until after 355. So normal could be 330-365. Hope you get a healthy baby.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shhhhhhh! Don't tell her that. I brought her in last night and no way is she close, very tight in the back end. 

OK this mare is beautiful...but this is literally the only good picture I have of her. She is not at all photogenic. I am going to go out and take some pictures of her this afternoon so hopefully some of them actually shows her true beauty.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Take a wind sock .. or have someone run around pumping an umbrella open and closed .. or throw a rug over yourself and act like a bear ...

she'll be photogenic

*wink*


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

beautiful mare!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wishing you all the best for a healthy and happy foaling!! I have alllll my fingers and toes crossed for a gorgeous filly for you! ;-)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooh I remember seeing her on fb. I was wondering if you were gonna make a thread for her.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Um. Tiff, I love her. Such a pretty refined head! Got more pics??


Haven't you met his mare? I am sure she was here when Zoe was here.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright here are some pictures of my very pregnant girl, Toya. Still has sticky yellow fluid when I milk her, but very tight in the back end. Silly mare looks like she may be a 365er. She is on day 349 now.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She might be one of those tricky mares that never relaxes her butt... Like my sister's mare, Magic. Night check at 11pm on day 340 and she has no softening/relaxing, still very firm and showed no signs of labor. At 4am on day 341, there was a filly standing and nursing... Some mares are just plain evil -_-


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hola she is chunky!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> She might be one of those tricky mares that never relaxes her butt... Like my sister's mare, Magic. Night check at 11pm on day 340 and she has no softening/relaxing, still very firm and showed no signs of labor. At 4am on day 341, there was a filly standing and nursing... Some mares are just plain evil -_-


She better not do that! I want to watch her have this one.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No real changes. She is starting to loosen up a bit in her back end. Still has sticky yellow milk and the size of her udder is still changing. Looks like I am in for the long haul. 353 days today...ugh


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

She may be one of those goes without notice mares?? She's looking good ;-)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, what a pretty mare. Who is she in foal to?


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Wow, what a pretty mare. Who is she in foal to?


Right?!? She is more than likely in foal to the amazing Guess My Flash! ;-) that would be my guess, lol. No pun, lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Right?!? She is more than likely in foal to the amazing Guess My Flash! ;-) that would be my guess, lol. No pun, lol.


LOL
You GUESSED right! :-D


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Any pics of the stud? Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

SMCLeenie said:


> Any pics of the stud? Can't wait to see the baby!


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-stud-muffin-100972/


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, texasgal!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, she is a pretty cute mare. And a BLAST to ride. She was used on a big cattle ranch most of her life. She is some kind of athletic, really think this is going to produce a stellar reining orccowhorse prospect. Again to real change as far as getting closer to foaling.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Will post some photos today. Starting to relax around the tail head now and her udders seem to be staying the same size now. Day 355, waiting is killing me.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I adore your mares, and this one is no different! She is so lovely.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you! I didn't get pictures of her today. Had a nap instead hahaha but she is starting to get nice and loose in the back, baby has moved back and her bag has stayed the same size for a bit now. Could be anyday now...I hope.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

I bet she goes tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So the PH test is predicting we have a foal in the next 12-48 hours. Here's to hoping. Sounds about eight since I will be gone all day tomorrow hauling horses for some clients.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Hope all is going well and your trip hasn't been too hectic.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

subbing!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Best of luck!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some recent pictures of Miss Toya. Fat as ever and still holding onto that baby. What are we at now, day 356?! She is showing signs that she is closer. Very loose in the back end now, bag has stayed the same for a week or so now, PH and Calcium test suggest it should be very soon. She has been rolling a lot the last two days, off her feed for a few hours then acts starving, has seperated herself from her best buddy and is generally a cranky little brat the last day or so. I am sooooo ready to see this foal...any day now PLEASE Toya.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Good things take time! Baby's aging like a fine wine in an oak barrel:wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Good things take time! Baby's aging like a fine wine in an oak barrel:wink:


Hopefully making sure its a buckskin FILLY!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Hopefully making sure its a buckskin FILLY!!


Well name her Ode'Licious ( Greek methologists term for rosé wine) ater the worlds oldest bottle of wine....it's 816 years old and still has had the lid blown off!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well name her Ode'Licious ( Greek methologists term for rosé wine) ater the worlds oldest bottle of wine....it's 816 years old and still has had the lid blown off!!!!


Seems very fitting since she is trying for the oldest foal in utero...


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

subbing!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nothing to report today except that she is trying to kill me with patience. What the heck?! I see all these mares foaling around day 330 and she is nearing 360 in a hurry!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! I can't wait to see this foal... If it ever decides to pop out!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbing! She's keeping those legs crossed lol


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Subbing! I am amazed at how similar her and my (maiden) mares progressions are. Her bag and belly are exactly like yours and she is on day 353 today. Here's to happy healthy foals soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Hopefully it wont be much longer....and hopefully you have a few hairs left!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Gee thanks Muppet...don't make me feel much better. LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

QuarterCarolina said:


> Subbing! I am amazed at how similar her and my (maiden) mares progressions are. Her bag and belly are exactly like yours and she is on day 353 today. Here's to happy healthy foals soon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We may as well start a bet and make this more fun


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

I raced to this thread when I saw a new post thinking I would be reading she gave you your buckskin filly but nope, lol. Maybe she a Sunday gal? ;-)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> I raced to this thread when I saw a new post thinking I would be reading she gave you your buckskin filly but nope, lol. Maybe she a Sunday gal? ;-)


Yeah, maybe...next Sunday. It is official...I am pouting.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Yeah, maybe...next Sunday. It is official...I am pouting.


Lol, well next Sunday wouldn't be too horrible, isn't it Mother's Day? But I was speaking of tomorrow Sunday ;-)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Lol, well next Sunday wouldn't be too horrible, isn't it Mother's Day? But I was speaking of tomorrow Sunday ;-)


We can hope! On my way to check her now. Cross your fingers from some foaling action.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> We can hope! On my way to check her now. Cross your fingers from some foaling action.


Fingers are crossed as well as toes!!! I'm thinking though she will be the one that shows no signs. Like you'll look at her then blink and when your eye open baby will be there. Just like magic!


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> We may as well start a bet and make this more fun


You will definitely have a foal on the ground before my gal decides to let her treasure up! Mine would be the mare to be a 365er O__o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

QuarterCarolina said:


> You will definitely have a foal on the ground before my gal decides to let her treasure up! Mine would be the mare to be a 365er O__o
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I expect the same from Toya....next Saturday will be 365.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Ok Toya, it's Sunday...we've got 16 hours and 13 minutes to get this baby here, lol. ;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

A friend of mine's mare just foaled this morning on day 364. They all seem to be taking their sweet time this year!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well...?
Time is running out!


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> I expect the same from Toya....next Saturday will be 365.


Oh dear, on the bright side she HAS to reveal her precious cargo eventually... right? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Well...?
> Time is running out!


Right?!?!? Lol! 3 hours and 8 minutes...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Right?!?!? Lol! 3 hours and 8 minutes...


I think your wrong lady. She is very calmly eating her grain and crossing her legs.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> I think your wrong lady. She is very calmly eating her grain and crossing her legs.


Yeah, your probably very right. :-| But here's for hoping ;-) *still shakin' those Pom poms and cheerin' for Toya*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fail, Toya. Fail....


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just now finding this thread.. I'm joining those impatiently waiting for this baby! Beautiful parents. Should be a gorgeous baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

hey guys... I got a phone call...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> hey guys... I got a phone call...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Woohoo!!! Details purty please!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> hey guys... I got a phone call...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Telemarketers don't count......unless they're selling you a foal!!!:wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well guess what?!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Well guess what?!


BUCKSKIN FILLY??????:lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Well guess what?!


That's just rude, FGRanch! :lol: You can't leave us hanging like this!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> BUCKSKIN FILLY??????:lol:


Darn rights it is!!!! Momma and baby Anni (Anniversary LOL) are doing FANTASTIC. Will post pictures very soon!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Darn rights it is!!!! Momma and baby Anni (Anniversary LOL) are doing FANTASTIC. Will post pictures very soon!


Woohoo!!!! Congratulations!!!! I'm soooo excited for you! Glad all went well! Toya was a Monday gal instead of a Sunday gal, so I was off a day lol!!!
Can't wait to see those photos!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here she is!  Baby Anni!!

I agreed that I would keep just two foals this year...might have some sucking up to do with the husband :lol: This filly ain't going anywhere.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations once again!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations once again!!


Thanks so much. Sad I wasn't home but she is pretty special!


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Darn rights it is!!!! Momma and baby Anni (Anniversary LOL) are doing FANTASTIC. Will post pictures very soon!


I KNEW you'd get your foal first, CONGRATULATIONS!! She is just beautiful and well worth the wait I see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy legs, Batman! Shes gorgeous


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yet another gorgeous buckskin foal for me to pine over. ;-)

Beautiful girl! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful little girl! Guess she spent all that extra time in utero growing ear hair? Love her!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! So glad she finally got here and was worth the wait.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

QuarterCarolina sorry that you are still waiting, its awful! Start a thread so we can suffer with you! 

Roper - I know! She is super long legged but probably won't stay that way LOL both Mamma and Dad are little. 

Franknbeans - growing ear hair and a mane. Thank goodness, pretty much all the babies were born with no mane. I may actually have some long mane to fuss over next year! 

And THANK YOU everyone. I feel very blessed to be able to raise such fantastic horses with great futures. Now I gotta decide which filly I want to show myself and which two go to the trainer...:shock:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my GOODNESS she's beautiful! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gorgeous little girl!! Congrats!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats on your beautiful little filly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Roperchick, I was going to say the exact same thing about those long ol' legs.

She's gorgeous Tiff, so glad you finally got your buckskin filly.

Now you can send that stunning buckskin stud colt to Texas, right? :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations she is beautiful!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

smrobs said:


> LOL, Roperchick, I was going to say the exact same thing about those long ol' legs.
> 
> She's gorgeous Tiff, so glad you finally got your buckskin filly.
> 
> Now you can send that stunning buckskin stud colt to Texas, right? :wink:


He actually sold to one of Horseforum members! But got a few really nice bays haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dang it! I suppose I could settle for a bay...providing that they are really cute :wink:.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Dang it! I suppose I could settle for a bay...providing that they are really cute :wink:.


Stay tuned for a thread called "Baby Seven and Baby Looten" in horse pictures. Both those boys are available.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of baby girl Anni as she starts to unfold


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She appears to have gotten her pretty face and ears from mamma!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think so too Texas. Hopefully the best of both her sire and dam.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

AWE!!!! She is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Warning: do not peruse new baby foal pics while mindlessly reaching for your next piece of sushi as you may fail to notice it had accidentally got covered in wasabi - I just spent ten minutes breathing fire over the sink!!! 

The baby is beautiful!!! EVERYTIME I see her I will think of sushi!!!:lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Warning: do not peruse new baby foal pics while mindlessly reaching for your next piece of sushi as you may fail to notice it had accidentally got covered in wasabi - I just spent ten minutes breathing fire over the sink!!!
> 
> The baby is beautiful!!! EVERYTIME I see her I will think of sushi!!!:lol:


Nose burning much ?!?!? lol Love sushi .. Love wasabi...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Warning: do not peruse new baby foal pics while mindlessly reaching for your next piece of sushi as you may fail to notice it had accidentally got covered in wasabi - I just spent ten minutes breathing fire over the sink!!!
> 
> The baby is beautiful!!! EVERYTIME I see her I will think of sushi!!!:lol:


I laughed so hard I cried. Husband thinks I am nuts. Laughing so hard I couldn't even explain to him what my issue was LOL


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Just stunning! Plain and simple  but not a surprise since we all know what gorgeous horses you have. ;-)
I am just so happy you finally got your buckskin filly you have been waiting on for quite some time!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeee she is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats on a perfect little filly!!!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's beautiful! Well worth the wait


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha I dunno. Her legs are already as long as mommas according to the pics lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on a beautiful filly!!


----------

